# TWO FOR TWO!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">David, Nathan, and Clem came over from the MS to get in on some fall fishing. Dave and Nathan had been with me on a summer trip and loaded the boat and wanted to sample some cool weather fishing too. Well they loaded the box again. We started out with some rainy looking weather but it turned out beautiful. Got right in the trout early with fish on almost every cast. Things slowed so on the move with the cooler weather I decided to try some deep water and found nice trout Eager to bite. With the limit in the boat, it was time to try the reds but they were not in the mood David caught the only one and a few drum found their way the box too. GREAT DAY! We laughed and cut up with each other the whole time this crew was a blast<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

